# Solved: Explorer.exe crashes on start-up



## bordois (Jun 24, 2007)

*This problem started occurring this morning and has taken me all day to try and figure out, of course to no avail.

I'm running Windows XP and for some reason my computer decided to restart and when it started back up explorer.exe loaded then closed without error. When executing through task manager it simply closes again.

I have thoroughly cleaned the whole system with the following tools;


Kaspersky Anti-Virus,

Crap Cleaner,

AVG Anti-Spyware,

Rogue Remover,

Spy-Bot Search and Destroy.

All Windows Updates have also been installed.

Kaspersky picked up an "Intruder" Proactive Defence in the C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe but will not seem to resolve the problem.

HJT log file can be seen below;*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:13:49, on 26/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCFtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [4oD] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe -all
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tesco internet phone] "C:\Program Files\Tesco internet phone\TescoIP.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RogueMonitor] C:\Program Files\RogueRemover PRO\RogueRemoverPRO.exe /monitor
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Gomez PEER.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gomez\GomezPEER\bin\GomezPEER.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (MSN Games  Buddy Invite) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab42858.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (MSN Games  Game Communicator) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab55579.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tojpsvau.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Data Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Home 2007.SP1\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Home 2007.SP1\RpcSandraSrv.exe

*Any help would be much appreciated!*


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, and Welcome to TSG.

Download the enclosed folder. Save and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a folder containing a Batch file, *LocateFiles.bat* . Once extracted, double click on the *LocateFiles.bat* file and post back the report it shall produce.

Download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop.

*Note*:* In the event you already have Combofix, this is a new version that I need you to download*.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## bordois (Jun 24, 2007)

*The LocateFiles.bat log is as follows;*

"C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe" 502272 04/08/2004 13:00 
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winlogon.exe" 502272 04/08/2004 13:00

*ComboFix Quarantine log is attached*


----------



## bordois (Jun 24, 2007)

*HJT Log after LocateFiles.bat and ComboFix.exe is as follows;*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 15:22, on 2007-06-27
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Gomez\GomezPEER\bin\GomezPEER.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Gomez\GOMEZP~1\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\Windows_XP_Professional_w_SP2.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {066A2CDC-319E-4460-BA45-C24562CD51AA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqqnol.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {643B8116-5DE3-4039-A2C3-4D6EADCC79FA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcya.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [4oD] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe -all
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tesco internet phone] "C:\Program Files\Tesco internet phone\TescoIP.exe" /autostart
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Gomez PEER.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gomez\GomezPEER\bin\GomezPEER.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (MSN Games - Buddy Invite) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab42858.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (MSN Games - Game Communicator) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab55579.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddcya - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcya.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ssqqnol - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tojpsvau.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Data Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Home 2007.SP1\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Home 2007.SP1\RpcSandraSrv.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi,* bordois* 


*Copy the entire contents of the Quote Box * below to *Notepad*. 
Name the file as *ComboFix-Do.txt* 
Change the *Save as Type* to *All Files * 
and *Save* it on the *desktop* 


```
File::
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aycdd.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aycdd.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aycdd.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcya.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup9x.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbzip10.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\02133E9746.sys

Folder::


ADS::


Driver::


Registry::
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
"{066A2CDC-319E-4460-BA45-C24562CD51AA}"=-
"{25B3CB73-BB53-4309-8003-A1E3A0066578}"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{066A2CDC-319E-4460-BA45-C24562CD51AA}"=-
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\ddcya]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\ssqqnol]
```










Once saved, refering to the picture above, drag *ComboFix-Do.txt* into *ComboFix.exe*, and *post back the resulting report. Also post a fresh Hijackthis log.*


----------



## bordois (Jun 24, 2007)

*Hi JSntgRvr,

Thanks for all your assistance so far.

HJT log after ComboFix is as follows and ComboFix log is attached;*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 01:15, on 2007-06-26
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Gomez\GomezPEER\bin\GomezPEER.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Gomez\GOMEZP~1\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {066A2CDC-319E-4460-BA45-C24562CD51AA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqqnol.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {420905E1-31E4-47E4-8541-1668E9F26D23} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcya.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [4oD] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe -all
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tesco internet phone] "C:\Program Files\Tesco internet phone\TescoIP.exe" /autostart
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Gomez PEER.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gomez\GomezPEER\bin\GomezPEER.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (MSN Games  Buddy Invite) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab42858.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (MSN Games  Game Communicator) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab55579.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tojpsvau.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Data Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Home 2007.SP1\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Home 2007.SP1\RpcSandraSrv.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *bordois* 

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {066A2CDC-319E-4460-BA45-C24562CD51AA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqqnol.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {420905E1-31E4-47E4-8541-1668E9F26D23} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcya.dll (file missing)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Go to *Start*->*Run*, type *CMD *and click *Ok*. The *MSDOS* window will be displayed. At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

*SC Stop DomainService
SC Delete DomainService
Exit*

Restart the computer. The rest of the log looks clear. *How is it doing?*


----------



## bordois (Jun 24, 2007)

All done and done, everything appears to be back to normal..... for now at least!

Kaspersky hasn't picked up the Winlogon.exe intruder since so I'm assuming it will leave me alone now!

Explorer.exe is now finally stable and will actually let me access browser windows without collapsing.


Thank you greatly for all your help.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *bordois*. 

Congratulations.









I should mention that *Winlogon.exe* is a legit file. Sometimes is exploited by malware, thus the alerts. A legit file is always present in the *C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache* folder, should you ever need to replace the *System32* folder's copy.

*Since the tools we used to scan the computer, as well as tools to delete files and folders, are no longer needed, they should be removed, as well as the folders created by these tools.*

Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

*Create a Restore point*:

Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "After Cleanup", then click *Create*.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)

 Antivirus programs play an important role in the protection of your system. Here are some options:
*Free Protection*:

*AVG FREE*
*AVIRA*
*AVAST*
*Activevirusshield*

*Shareware:*

*Node32*

*Reccomendation:*
->* Node32*


To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------

